# DIY Barn Kits



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Has anybody used a DIY barn kit? Im really hoping to build my own boarding stables in a few years (even though im young). I've done some research and there the cheapest route to go, specially for the size barn/arena i want. Here's the thing, i contacted a few companies and got some quotes. I found a reasonably priced company. DIY means Do-It-Yourself incase anybody doesnt know . They have step by step instructions, and there suppose to be basically kind of prefabricated and you just put the walls and everything up. They give you all the materials you need, and the lady i talked to who gave me the quote was super sweet. At first i wanted a 96x160 building, but they dont go over 80' width. So she quoted me on 2 buildings, then i told her how i wanted the indoor arena connected to the barn. So she gave me a quote on the buildings attached in like a T formation. She was polite and very quick on her information . The other thing i like, is there one of the few who offer custom colors. Me and my fiance came up with a color scheme for our stable, and they have the perfect siding colors to match. So i was just wondering, does anybody have experience with DIY's? I know probably not a lot of people do buildings this size, and its probably not recommended. But i do have family that knows about construction, and the company gives you customer service support the entire time incase you have troubles. 

The specs of the building will be a 36x160 barn and a 60x160 indoor arena (also, if you think the arena is to small please advise me on a better size. when i googled information it said a standard indoor was 60x120, but maybe thats to small? I'll be catering to jumpers so the roof will be 17ft as well). It will have 2 tack rooms (15x12) 2 wash racks (10x12), an office, a bathroom and 20 12x12 stalls. I know it seems like i'm some crazy dreamer, but the reason it could happen is basically because the DIY building will be very affordable, and around here you can get a large piece of land for what feels like pennys these days. Though the economy will change in a few years (atleast we all hope), we plan to be saving until then to help us out with the land purchase and building. I may seem crazy but i've actually been running numbers on everything, down to average feed costs (yes i priced the grain i'll be using lol, and sawdust haha). Basically im trying to know EXACTLY what i'll be getting myself in to before i get my hopes up to high. So anyways, anybody use DIY's before? Thanks!


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

The arena I ride in is 70x132. The length is fine, I couldn't imagine having it be 10 feet more narrow though. In fact, of the 5 covered arenas I have been in- I believe it is the most narrow. Which makes picturing one that's 60xwhatever that much harder.

As far as DIY... hire somebody to help. DIY almost always takes longer because its generally human nature to slack off. Lol I know my DIY projects start off strong & lose strength as the project nears completion. Lol. Could be simple as asking if your local HS has some type of construction section. Those boys are always looking for a bit of cash, and experience, especially with all the senior projects a lot of schools are enforcing as a grad req.

Do you have a link?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Ya we will def. be getting some people to help us. I've decided i'll probably go 80x200. Here's the link Pole Barns Direct


----------

